# My carolina skiff



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow..... that's sweet


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey NOEREELIDEA, Sence you have to work, and I've got some time on my hands, I'll take it for a spinn for ya!!!!!
;D ;D ;D ;D

GREAT BOAT! I had a carolina skiff and loved every minuet of it.


----------



## stasponge31 (Apr 24, 2012)

That has to be the nicest CS I have seen! Great looking boat!

Tight Lines!


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

That's one slick Carolina Skiff!! I bet it's going to be a blast!!


----------



## agbroker (May 14, 2012)

Very nice set up my dude! Can you send me some additional photos of this boat?


----------



## jester2844 (Mar 25, 2012)

Well i took her out today to the Chaz. Had a good time my wife and I caught three keeper trout. The boat runs really skinny was running in under 1.5 foot of water.


----------



## agbroker (May 14, 2012)

Very Nice. Is the tower custom built or can you buy it straight from the manufacturer? If so who makes it? Thanks!


----------

